# Possible Purchase? Fullblood Boer Buck



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I went and looked at this guy yesterday and I like him but wanted to see what others thought. He can be registered as a Fullblood with ABGA. He has some nice kids on the ground now. I'm switching my herd from commercial to registered and thought he would be a good addition.
He's a yearling now but these pics are at 6 1/2 months and 8 months.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I like him! Can't see his butt and I'm a butt girl lol but he looks like a nice guy to me. I LOVE his horns!! One of my biggest pet peeves about boer bucks is how their horns grow kinda close together and end up running on the neck. I don't think you will have a issue with this guy


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you. I think he has a nice butt but didn't get a picture lol his horns definitely grow away from the neck which is good. And he has a very sweet personality which is a plus! And he's priced really good.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Pretty boy! Sorry I don't have boers. So I'm not sure how they should look, but he looks real nice to me.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

If I get him I plan on breeding this girl to him!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well never count on color lol if there's anything I have learned in this fun game of color is never count on anything lol I just bred two black dapples together and got a red and a black paint lol BUT she is a pretty little girl and he is handsome so body wise I think they will cross very nicely then just cross your fingers for color lol


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'd take a chance on him if it were me looking. He looks plenty rugged at 6 months old. If he continued on in that direction as an adult, he should be very nice. Looks nice and level and wide. I did notice that his rear pasterns looked a bit down, could be camera angle, coloring or trim instead of structure, but I'd check on that.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I know not to count on color lol but I am hoping for some! I think they will make a good cross. 
I think it was the angle of the camera because they didn't seem that way in person.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is a nice buck, I always loved his coloring, I seen pics of his offspring and they are very nice kids, he should go very well with your Doe.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I think he will be a great addition so I am definitely going to buy him. I just love his color too! I know he came from your herd Toth. I admire all your goats and have been wanting to get a buck from you so I'm happy to be getting this guy!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Did he really??!! Who do I know goats or what lol when I ready your comment toth I was thinking well of course you like him he reminds me so much of your buck. I'm assuming DA Rocks son?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, you are so sweet. 

Seeing his kids I am very impressed. So your pretty doe should be a good match up. Hopefully you will get the dappling or spots.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Jessica84 said:


> Did he really??!! Who do I know goats or what lol when I ready your comment toth I was thinking well of course you like him he reminds me so much of your buck. I'm assuming DA Rocks son?


HEHE, yep out of DA's Rock.


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

He's gorgeous. That color is awesome.
Are his front legs close together or is it just the angle of the photos? Other than that, the pictures of him look great! Your doe is lovely. That pairing ought to give you color if anything would!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I don't know anything about meat goats but, I love love love his face.  Something about those big Boer buck heads, so majestic and gentle!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I think it is just the angle the pics were taken.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

It was definitely the angle of the pics


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

My new boy all settled in!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome. 

Get a fecal for worms and cocci. 

Make sure he gets minerals.


----------

